# Detriot PD model 10



## wolfie (Feb 26, 2007)

Howdy I just bought A old Detriot Police Dept model 10 , does anyone have any info on these fine old revolvers ???


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

The Detroit Plolice model 10-5 with 5" pinned pencil barrel was a square butt K-framed and nickeled plate revolver. NIB/$400, EXC/$375,VG/$300 and on down. Good luck with it. :smt023


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Sounds pretty cool. I've always wanted a 5" K-frame.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

*Fine Weapon*

I had one, I think they are excellent field and defense weapons. I would imagine yours was carried more than fired, so it should still have good lock-up and accuracy. You made a fine choice.


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Sweet revolver. Excellent choice


----------

